# PowerColor HD 7870 Devil 2048 MB



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2013)

The PowerColor HD 7870 Devil is a highly overclocked custom design that comes with a triple fan cooler and software voltage control. Priced at $240, it sits right in the sweet-spot segment of cards that provide a decent gaming performance without breaking the bank.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ghost (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Casecutter (Jul 31, 2013)

Excellent build/package (except yes memory chips)  and could have a place but not when other nice 7870 can now be had for $180! 

Regrettably just too late to have any merit.  Almost feels like this was built for the Hainan, and PowerColor had it sitting in the wings so they started it up.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry, the 9.5 score for this not-so-great HD7870 is beyond me.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Sorry, the 9.5 score for this not-so-great HD7870 is beyond me.



oops .. wrong score .. fixed .. copy and paste error from older review =)


----------



## haswrong (Jul 31, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Sorry, the 9.5 score for this not-so-great HD7870 is beyond me.



enough evidence to accuse w1zzard of consorting with a devil!


----------



## BigMack70 (Jul 31, 2013)

Very generous review considering that this card is $80 more expensive over the cheapest 7870s on Newegg. 

I'm a little sad they didn't use one of the Tahiti LE chips for their Devil edition card; would have made the price make a lot more sense.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> oops .. wrong score .. fixed .. copy and paste error from older review =)



Ahhh... An 8.5 makes more sense lol.


----------



## haswrong (Jul 31, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Very generous review considering that this card is $80 more expensive over the cheapest 7870s on Newegg.
> 
> I'm a little sad they didn't use one of the Tahiti LE chips for their Devil edition card; would have made the price make a lot more sense.



i initially thought this card would be a double-gpu model. that could have sparked some interest for a reasonable price..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 31, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Ahhh... An 8.5 makes more sense lol.




8.9 for my GPU  FTW


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 31, 2013)

I asked someone of his own temps about the sapphire 7870 dual fans and got a response of 40-50C
How could it be?


----------



## Volfram (Jul 31, 2013)

Considering you can get a 7950 for 240 after MIR and 260 before now. This thing is just horridly overpriced


----------



## seronx (Jul 31, 2013)

7870 XT > 7870 Devil


----------



## suraswami (Aug 1, 2013)

Can't believe the Devil stuck W1zz and make him waste his time! 

I would pick a NV 760 for around the same price which has much better performance.

I think 760 is in the sweet spot!


----------



## Nortrop (Aug 1, 2013)

This card is a straight-up time machine. For a moment there I thought I was back in 2012


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2013)

suraswami said:


> Can't believe the Devil stuck W1zz and make him waste his time!
> 
> I would pick a NV 760 for around the same price which has much better performance.
> 
> I think 760 is in the sweet spot!




I have to agree, I can only expect the Tahiti Based 7870 for 240, other than that might aswell pick up a Reference model 7870 Pictarin and put aftermarket cooling on it


----------



## Vario (Aug 2, 2013)

Thats a sexy looking card...
I wonder if the devil's backplate could be modified to fit my 7970?


Maybe they want to test a new cooling design on a bunch of old gpus before they roll out the new 8k series.


----------



## Rivage (Aug 4, 2013)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> PowerColor's thermal solution uses three 80 mm fans and four heatpipes.


Central fan is for sure larger than two others.







He must be 90mm.


----------

